# University Support Units



## Jaydub (19 Aug 2009)

I'm interested in the UTPNCM program.  After reading CFAO's 9-12 and 9-13 ( http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-12_e.asp, http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-13_e.asp ), I'm wondering if an applicant must restrict their choice of school to one listed in Annex B of 9-12.

I'm asking because I'm currently working on distance learning courses from Thompson River's University - Open Learning.  It's an accredited university, and the B.C. Transfer Guide ( http://www.bctransferguide.ca ) suggests that courses taken at TRU-OL are accepted as equivalencies at most Universities in B.C.

Now TRU isn't listed in Annex B as having a University Support Unit.  The message doesn't state that you have to limit your choices to the schools listed, but could I attend there if accepted?


----------



## MJP (19 Aug 2009)

You will most likely just belong to the closest geographic ULO (Uni liaison Office) if you are accepted and allowed to attend Thompson River.  Apply and see what they say, worse case is the answer is no and you will have to choose another Uni. When it comes down to it, the benefits of the UTPNCM programme far outweigh the potential loss of being able to attend a certain Uni.


----------



## Jaydub (20 Aug 2009)

MJP said:
			
		

> When it comes down to it, the benefits of the UTPNCM programme far outweigh the potential loss of being able to attend a certain Uni.



That's true.  To be honest, I'm worried about making the cut at UVIC or a more prestigious University.  I didn't finish High School with the best grades.  I passed, but I was a different person ten years ago with different priorities.  I'm sure kicking myself in the ass for it now though.

I'm just hoping that I'll be accepted as a mature student.  I hope that the correspondence courses that I'm taking will count for something, and show that I have the ability and dedication to succeed at the University level.


----------



## MJP (20 Aug 2009)

Jaydub said:
			
		

> That's true.  To be honest, I'm worried about making the cut at UVIC or a more prestigious University.  I didn't finish High School with the best grades.  I passed, but I was a different person ten years ago with different priorities.  I'm sure kicking myself in the *** for it now though.
> 
> I'm just hoping that I'll be accepted as a mature student.  I hope that the correspondence courses that I'm taking will count for something, and show that I have the ability and dedication to succeed at the University level.



HS marks are but one small part of the whole process.  Just make sure you are ready to explain less than stellar marks in your interview and you'll be fine.


----------



## tristismilitis (24 Aug 2009)

MJP is correct, on both counts. There are UTs all over the place geographically, the SEM will find the closest ULO and attach you there for admin etc. As long as the university you plan to attend  has accepted you and grants a degree that is compatible with the trade you have chosen, there isn't usually a problem. I was in the same boat wrt to the 'far from stellar' HS marks, but as a mature student you will be competing in a different category at most schools. I rocked the correspondence courses I was taking for my 12 credits, worked at acing the CF aptitude testing and in the end I made it to the top of the UT list, despite the ugly 10 year old HS marks. Although the university where I applied did want every transcript I've have ever had, they only looked closely at my trade diploma and the 4 college courses I did to make my UT application. 
It is possible, if I can do it, just about anyone can! Good luck.


----------



## CallOfDuty (10 Jan 2010)

...just to bump an old thread....  So does the UTPNCM program allow you to apply to the civvy u's as a mature student?  The standards seem to be slightly less than out of high school applicants.  It's been14 years for me!    As well my marks fell in gr.12...met my wife  ;D  and focused my attention on her.

  Thanks


----------

